# DELL Inspiron 1420 bluetooth driver



## INS-ANI (Dec 11, 2008)

Can any one please direct me to dell inspiron 1420 bluetooth driver for XP.
I tried searching it on dell driverr page, but its not listed there.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 11, 2008)

Available for windows vista 32 bit but not XP
*support.dell.com/support/downloads...NS_PNT_PM_1420&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

Here it is...........download it and install

*drivers.softpedia.com/get/NETWORK-...42-Wireless-355-Bluetooth-Module-Driver.shtml


----------

